# ForFun...10 things U've learned since U started prep. (OVERALL)



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

1. Toilet paper takes up WAY more room than wheat.

2. Never let your mother in law look under your bed.....she really wanted to know what we were doing with that spaghetti sauce in the bedroom.

3. oxygen absorbers cost less than the time spent trying break your sugar back into granules with a hammer.

4. Don't try to seal your vacuum seal bags with a woodburning tool

5. Don't fill the 55 gallon water barrel in the kitchen unless you plan to use it for an island

6. TVP is not fit for consumption by man or beast

7. Don't expect your kids to cooperate cheerfully when you suggest they use old phone books instead of toilet paper as an experiment.

8. There are some things even a dog won't eat.....

9. Snakes love new root cellars

10. Never, ever, ever store crayons in the attic.


Anyone else?? They don't have to be funny.......


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

LOL RockyGlen! You crack me up!

Ok, I will give it a shotâ¦

!. Never tell you son that there is really no such thing as Zombies if you want him to be crises prepared.

2. Tin foil can be used for much more than just making tin hats.

3. Alan is actually a famous published author and lives in a mansion in Beverly Hills.

4. Never, ever eat Snickers at my house because I canât figure out when the darn things expire.

5. Comfortablynumb will NOT deliver his for-sale water tank to you if you live far away, no matter what you are fixing for dinner.

6. RockyGlen can not tell the difference between porn and TEOTWAWKI fiction.

7. Angie wears slipper socks all the time and you can never hear her sneak up on you.

8. Only idiots feed canned chili to babies.

9. Elkhound has the best deer ham in the United States and there is a big BBQ at his place at the end of the month.

10. When there are little crawly things in your Ramen Noodles, chances are itâs a good time to throw them out.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a few:

1. If you use those wire shelves for storage, put something flat on them to stack jars and cans on top of.

2. Never admit to a friend that the French press is actually a prep item.

3. If your spouse is 'financially conservative' about the money you spend on preps, just say "oh, I bought that Big Berkey AGES ago....".

4. On a related note, it's impossible to sneak buckets of wheat into the house.

5. Hide the chocolate and pudding cups.

6. You can never have too much TP.

7. When the inevitable power outage comes, resist the urge to say, "I told you so....".

8. Heavy duty aluminum foil makes the best hats but an old aluminum stock pot is even better.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I've learned:

1) How to can meats (boneless or bone-in) by using the dry-pack method.

2) I've learned how to pickle.

3) I've learned that I am NOT really well prepared.

4) I've learned that I have to watch my wife closer so she doesn't eat the tuna.

5) I've learned that I have much to learn.

6) I've learned that most non-perishables last longer than the date claims.

7) I've learned that my canned stuff lasts WAY longer than store bought canned stuff.

8) I've learned that planting native, edible plants on your property is an awesome compliment to your preps.

9) I just now learned that I haven't learned 10 things yet.

10) TBA when I learn it.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

1) Fifty kilos of bran is more than enough

2) Your social life is finished, the first time a visitor sees the preps

3) Child Protection Services might want to protect the children from the preps

4) One can never prep enough chocolate

5) Out of date products taste perfectly good

6) The smell of dehydrating onions can get social services to call

7) The dog will get an earache and use up your fishmeds

8) There are interesting vacations to be taken less than ten miles from home

9) 'Social distancing' sounds like a nice excuse for an looong nap

10) Preps freak kids right out, no matter how you try to spin it


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

1) Be willing to kill or die defending what is yours

2) Don't tell anyone about point 1.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

All kidding aside, (so happy we have so many good sports on here with a fun sense of humor!), I have learnedâ¦

1. That my hardest challenge so far is figuring out how to store enough water.

2. That running out of water is my biggest personal fear (that and not having my family here in an emergency).

3. That being a crises preparedness person can be a solitary endeavor, but that in this forum there is a never ending fountain of information with folks happy to help you figure things out.

4. That stockpiling is not as easy as it sounds.

5. That thinking about crises and disasters can become a bit overwhelming if you let it, so donât let it become a problem. Just incorporate it into you life in a healthy manner.

6. That yes (after deep inner reflection) I would protect those I love with all I am without hesitation or regret. There is nothing on this planet that means more to me than them.

7. That I believe it is smart to prep and feel there is too much uncertainty in the world not to.

8. That planning for a crises without the possibly use of electricity is a mental and physical challenge, to say the least. Makes me realize how comfortable I am (and those around me) with things we take for granted.

9. That education is key to crises and emergency preparedness. 

10. That without exceptional moderators like Angie, this forum would not be the special place that it is; rich in information and guidance.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

1. a person can make a wonderful post and hit the wrong key - and it goes POOF!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now letâs try this again:

1.	That TP will become almost a currency in the right severe circumstances.

2.	That many memebers make interesting threads that get the group to think and try new things.

3.	that A.T. Hagan writes stories that cause deep thinking; then provides information to help when thereâs a question about the deep thinking

4.	that preps are good for when you get laid off, have a localized weather condition (such as Cyng./Kim and the flooding)

5.	That prepping really is just going back to our roots that our grand parents or great grand parents already knew, but weâve lost in modern society

6.	that working flashlights are good to have everywhere, and carry in your purse

7.	being a mod of a survival & emergency prep forum broadens my mind and education and gives me things to think about and try

8.	modern tools are nice but itâs good to be able to do get basically the same results without them (sewing machines vs hand sewing).

9.	that knowing the capabilities and temperaments of neighbors and family is important should problems occur

10.	believing in yourself and your capabilities goes a long way to surviving.

11.	and as a Mod â you can please some of the people most of the time, and a few of the people none of the time.


AND 
#12 - mod can never have too many slipper socks for sneaking up on people


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm still learning a lot, so my list is short...

1. Our city won't allow woodburning fireplaces in new homes, but they will allow just about any home, new or old, to install a wood burning stove.

2. When I first decided to start prepping, I told a few people. They didn't think I was as enlightened as I thought I was.

3. If I think too much about prepping and TEOTWAWKI, I start having lots of strange and disturbing dreams...including another one last night.

4. One of my biggest fears is running out of water.

5. It's great to have a wonderful husband that is willing to stand by me, even if he thinks nothing will ever happen.

6. I have a lot of lists, and not enough preps.

7. Just as in #3, if I think to much about it, I feel overwhelmed and hopeless, so I write lists and try to tackle them a little at a time.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I only have one right now.
dont stockpile 75 cases of tuna especially if you can't stand the stuff. buy TP instead. ....Georgia


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

1. Even though we aren't wealthy in monetary ways, our way of life is a blessing that I hope we never have to give up. I no longer take the light switch and water faucet for granted since pondering ways to live without them for the last few years. AC is something to really be thankful for in the south.

2. A years worth of food is not only costly but takes up a lot of room in a modest house.

3. I've finally overcome my fear of a pressure cooker and learned to can meat.

4. A nice water purifier is no more expensive to use than the cheap models. My Berkey filters are cheaper than the Pur when you consider how long they last plus the water quality is better and completely consistant.

5. A 12 pack of Scott tissue (the soft version) will last longer than any other TP and the quality is very good. One 12 pack is good for a month for us so 12 of those and I have a years worth.

6. We use four pounds of coffee a month and 72 family sized tea bags. Also coffee in the plastic cans loses it's flavor in 6 months and is barely fit to drink by the expiration date so I'm now buying the vac sealed bricks.

7. Check the quality of any new food before buying a lot of it.

8. Think long and hard before making those big purchases and only buy things that will improve your quality of life now. The other things can come when you have enough food and meds. The exception may be firearms and ammo. That pricey generator that I would love to have won't do me much good if all I have to eat is two cans of beans and a box of crackers.

9. People think you are a crazy survivalist...they aren't ready to hear why they should prep or spend their extra money on something they don't need this week. Don't get discouraged. Come to places like HT where you can find like minded far sighted folks. Also, never show your preps to anybody outside the immediate family unless you would trust them with your life. If you do, they will really think your off the deep end LOL. On the other hand, get to know your neighbors and their strengths and weaknesses...you may need their help someday. You know they will need yours so buy a few extra cases of ramen noodles.

10. You will never fill that prep list because you will always think of something else that would surely be nice to have in SHTF kind of situation.

11. After reading through the other lists I decided to add an extra number to my list. It is only natural to become anxious in the early months of serious prepping. This passes so try to take it in stride and don't let it scare off the whole prepping lifestyle. After living with an awareness of all the possibilities we face for SHTF situations in the world today for a while, you kind of develope a tough skin. Put all that newfound energy to educating yourself and getting prepped...try to make it more like a challenge or a game. The anxiety will resurface ever so often but won't be as scarey but rather motivation to get your preps as complete as you can. Lists were comforting for me too and still are.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

1- If you are doing it right, then except for fresh kills and garden vegtables you are always eating one year old stuff.

2-You need to date everything and also put the date opened. Something in the fridge with a year old date on it would automatically get toss out if you don't know when you actually opened it.

3-No matter how much stuff you have stocked up you still have to go to the store for something you don't have but need.

4- stocking up saves money.

5-you don't need to worry about TSHTF or storms or anything else if you have done your work right.

6-The only time that stocking up can be a real problem is if you have a flood comming.
No way can you get that stuff all loaded and out of there in time.
7- even if only a couple of inches of water gets in your house you will have to toss all that stuff.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I hope it's ok that I added a number 11 to my list. Sometimes I just can't shut up LOL.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

1) It's difficult to sleep when there's no AC and the dogs use you as a pillow.

2) A small solar panel and a small battery will run a small fan.

3) A gas powered generator is not half as useful as you think it would be.

4) That gasoline not being available for love nor money will coincide with having to use your gas powered generator every time.

5) Hand tools don't need electricity.

6) We use a huge amount of water.

7) Huge amounts of water fall from the sky.

8) I'd be quite happy if all of my meals consisted of soup and bread .

9) We know far more than we think we do, about everything. We just never turn the TV off long enough to realise this.

10) We are all capable of extraordinary things, we just never turn the TV off long enough to do them.


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

1.. that I need to buy more TP
2.that my basement is a great place to store everything
3. that i need a propane tank of some sort for heating one room or cooking
4. that I can go for days eating tuna and cottage cheese, but no one else can.
5. that during the winter I will be closing off 2 rooms upstairs--one stoage bedroom and my art studio when not in use.
6. That my bedroom will also be shut up during the day, and open right before bed. i like to sleep cool.
7. I really need to get more medical supplies asa there are oly 3 of us here that have any medical knowledge (one was a medic in Nam) and we may need all we can handle
8. That no of us should forget Tylenol or whatever, Betadine, and lots of other things medically like--

betadine,
achochol
4x4 squares,
gloves
blood stoppers
large badnages that stick ot your arm
a BP cuff if you know how to use it
tongue depressors for splints
ace bandages
tape
butterflybandages
bandage scissors
seat belt cutter
heat and cold packs--activated ones
powdered charcoal
syrup if ipecac
ora jel
and a good months supply or more of the daily meds you need to take!!!

bandaids
a quilt or other blanket in the car (for the dog)

I'm done. 
I am now knitting wool socks like a woman possessed. Since we are poor, these will be Christmas gifts, along with the hats, mittens, fingerless gloves, scarves and hoods I will knit. Thank God I spun all my own wool last summer.

I really need to get a sub zero coat snow pants and boots--everyone else is okay...
And this is all just for this winter!!!!

Arrggh!


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

1 thru 10 -

Most people think that the future is bright an just getting better and I generally do not even try to discuss it with them.


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

hillsidedigger said:


> 1 thru 10 -
> 
> Most people think that the future is bright an just getting better and I generally do not even try to discuss it with them.



I agree, no one really gets it. They are happy in their comfort zones.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

1. Never Tell DH where the chocolate preps are stored.
2. Hide the 72 hour kits because DH will eat what ever is in them if he's hungry and they are closer than the fridge.
3. Cans of soda may seem like great comfort foods for 72 hour kits, but they will explode in the summer and the winter and ruin everything thats packed with them.
5. Never buy 100lbs of something you have never eaten, EEEWWWW TVP!!
6. Powdered eggs do not taste like eggs and you must store adequate salsa to dump on top to hide the taste.
7. Never tell anyone before you ask them to move that you have preps because they will look at you and run when they find out you have a ton of wheat to move.
8. Ball has a canning book for a reason, never make up your own recipes it wastes food!
9. 480 #10 cans make a great bed frame for a kind size bed
10. Chocolate dose not store well in car kits.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

1. Store what you use and use what you store. Rotation is important.

2. Water is easiest to store in a covered well with a hand pump.

3. Meat can be canned, but it's nice to know how to store it on the hoof, ready to harvest when it's needed.

4. Bread can be made with egg whites instead of flour, and I have chickens. 

5. Being prepared isn't just stocking up, it's being as self-sufficient as possible. Growing a garden, raising meat, learning old fashion ways of building and doing things, basically being able to live a relatively normal life if the grid goes down, the stores don't open, and the neighbors go nuts. 

6. Expecting the unexpected, and having a plan so you don't end up being a sheeple staring into space waiting for BB to take care of you.

7. Stealth gardening is very hard to do. Most plants will die without being tended regularly, animals find the surviving plants, people spray chemicals and kill plants without even knowing they are there.

8. Doing your best to be ready both physically and mentally to defend you and yours, and continue your lifestyle no matter what happens.

9. Save EVERYTHING. As soon as you toss some piece of junk, youâll need it. 

10. Herbs are for healing, not just cooking.

11. Always be open to learning new things, sometimes a great idea will be missed because you think you already have that subject covered.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> 1.	That TP will become almost a currency in the right severe circumstances.


or vice versa: if inflation continues, currency will become TP.  

--sgl


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

I have learned that ammo never goes down in price.


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

1. Your wife and her brother will think you are crazy- until their father get on board then it's smart.
2. Growing up hunting, fishing, camping and trapping was being a *******- Thank god I am not a slave to fashion.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

1. don't store water in your bug out bag, if it leaks it will ruin most of the stuff.
2. When you finally buy a years supply that certain food item that your children can't live without, they will no longer like it.
3. The homeless mission looks forward to your pantry cleanouts every 6 months.
4. Having preps is great for when you are sick or too busy to go shopping.
5. cooking from scratch and buying in bulk saves significant amounts of money 
6. children like to eat what they grow in the garden (at least mine do)
7. It's difficult to keep your children from telling others about your stock of food, they think it's a way of life and don't understand why their friends mom's go to the grocery store every two to three days.
8. People will roll their eyes at the bob in your car, but be very grateful when you use it to help them with something. (I've been able to provide clothes to children who've fallen in creeks in cold weather, food and water to those who've been stranded etc.)
9. That we can sit back and relax while the community is out shopping desperately for bread, milk, flashlights and batteries when an ice storm or hurricane is expected.
10. Preps give you a little peace of mind and can be a form insurance for job loss, illness or injury.
11. Fellow Alabamians think you're nuts for having 4 cords of wood to heat your house.
Dawn


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

1. A 70lb bug out bag is more like a stager out bag if you have to walk far. 

2. Dogs could care less if tshtf, they just want to be fed. 

3. Just because a tent costs $100 does not mean it will keep you dry. 

4. There are over a thousand books on survival out there.

5. Anyone who doesn't prep will think you are crazy so keep it to yourself.

6. You can never have too much paracord.

7. Buying led lights can be addicting.

8. You have to buy a lot of knives to find the right one and this is ok.

9. Once you start in this mindset its hard not to look at anything and think, "How could 
I use that in a shtf?"

10. A good wind up radio and light are worth the price.. no matter what the wife says.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was taught to prep by my family although it was simply referred to as putting stuff by for winter. This is what I've learned in the past year or so:

1. Stacking TP on the window ledge makes a good mini-blind and gets it off the floor.

2. Others have problems with spouse/SO devouring preps. Never reveal the location of the tuna and instant potatoes

3. You can learn only so much by reading and watching. The real challenge is to use your knowledge

4. Bug-out bags are never complete. Their contents are always changing

5. There's more people prepping nearby than I thought

6. When you're the first to arrive and pick up the free jars that were advertised, getting cursed out by the one who got there too late is normal

7. It's hard to keep from making a smart comment when you're checking out with a dozen boxes of canning lids and the clerk asks "Doin' some canning?"

8. Strike-anywhere matches are hard to find

9. Never turn down free junk. What you don't use can be sold or traded for what you do need

10. Those pre-cooked rice dinners in the pouch are horrible

Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Large boxes of strike anywhere matches are usually found by the BBQ starters etc at Piggly Wiggly stores around here.

Angie


----------



## Crpdeth (Jul 20, 2007)

1. Ramen noodles and water are cheap...Finding a place to store them isan't as easy.

2. If you aren't debt free, the money in your wallet isan't really yours...You are borrowing it from yourself and paying interest on it.

3. Buy what you eat, eat what you buy...Rotate.

4. Strike Anywhere Matches cant be found just anywhere, anymore.

5. Dryer lint makes some really nice tinder, it is lightweight and you cant beat the price.

6. Storebought chips arent even worthy to be dipped into your homebrew salsa.

7. A lifetime supply of ammo and handloading components for every caliber you own is heavy!

8. It is much more feasable to stockpile whiskey than beer.

9. Prepping is much easier to read/talk about than to actually do.

10. Survival is as much a mindset as it is prepping.

And for the bonus question...

Building a basement in N.E. Texas is a freaking pipe dream.

Crpdeth


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Crpdeth. good to see you joining in.

Angie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Large boxes of strike anywhere matches are usually found by the BBQ starters etc at Piggly Wiggly stores around here.


I stopped at every grocery, convenience and hardware store in two different towns and finally found some the other day. Whether they'll have them the next time I go back is anybody's guess. 

To my knowledge I've never seen a Piggly Wiggly in WV, though I have seen a few in VA and further south. I'll keep that I mind the next time I travel out of state.

Maggie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> I've finally overcome my fear of a pressure cooker and learned to can meat.


Youâre my inspiration today Wildwood!  Iâm working up the nerve to buy a pressure cooker as grew up hearing horror stories about them blowing up.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

1) I will never finish learning everything I wish to learn

2) Be thankful I live next to one of the largest freshwater lakes in the world and am surrounded by other lakes, rivers, and streams. 

3) Even when you don't have much money to prep with, you can still amass a nice little stockpile by following the tips of other preppers on here and using your ingenuity. 

4) Keep your lips together and your ears open

5) I'm not the only one nervous about canning for the first time 

6) More to follow as I continue our prepping adventures.

7) Should tell the fellow preppers on here that oddly enough, the only place I've found strike anywhere matches up here is at the liquor store :shrug:


----------



## 1_gunner (Jul 3, 2006)

1. Preps for my livestock are as important as preps for my family.
2. 762x39 ammunition has trippled in price in three years while gold has only doubled.
3. No matter how much I put into storage only a sustainable renewable lifestyle will insure long term survival.
4. Iowa bugs are tougher than Ohio bugs and they can show you their scars to prove it.
5. What I consider to be survial supplies in no way resembles what my wife considers to be survival supplies.
6. My neighbors are foolish and ignorant.
7. My family and I waste a lot of water every day.
8. Home canning is almost as satisfying as a great harvest from the garden.
9. How you store something is as important as what you store.
10 Reading how to do something on the net or in a book is a lot different that actually doing something.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Don't have ten more items but do have a few and a question.

What are bug-out-kits for? If TSHTF I am not planning on going anywhere!

Why would I? I live on a homestead with animals and a big garden and woods all around for food.
I have a basement full of stock-up items, plus a barn, shop, cabin... ect.

I have a river right out front for water for us and the livestock if the electric goes off permanently.

Why on earth would I leave this place and my animals unprotected even for a few minutes in such a case?

Anyway.... I read where someone said they could not store sugar as it gets hard.
Everything does not store well in the cellar or basement.
Store sugar and salt on the top shelves in a pantry, closet, or even the attic.
I had our salt on the shelf in the pantry and found where DH was putting away groceries and decided that all that salt did not need to be upstairs in the way so he put it in the basement store room.
I now have soggy boxes. :grump: 
salt is cheap and I will re-stock it but...
He also took all the packages of dog food out of the freezer and put it down there too.
Moldy bags of dog food. :flame: 

Major emergency prep. handcuffs for DH!!!! :flame: 

All grain type food needs to be up in a really dry place.
Freeze flour and other grain foods for a few months before storing it elsewhere to kill off the bug eggs that are in all grains. Sorry, but it is true.
I laugh at those that think storing such in a tight container will do the trick.
Boy, will you be surprised!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

*Alan's list:*

#1 - You can have too many self-reliance, survival, and homesteading books if you don't actually do something with what they tell you. There comes a point that more research, books, discussion, whatever, is pointless if you don't actually start doing whatever it is you've been researching.

#2 - If you possibly can do not spend big money on any piece of equipment, gear, tools, or supplies without having first thought about how necessary it really is for a few days. The more money, the more days you should think about it. Initial enthusiasm quite often leads to buyers remorse later.

#3 - There is stockpiling to save money and there is stockpiling in order to have something at a time when you may not be able to buy that thing for any amount of money. They are not necessarily the same which determines if and when you should use a given item and when you should replace it.

#4 - Never, ever put anything into your food storage that you haven't eaten at least once first. Preferably everybody who will be depending on that food as well if it can be managed. If you don't like it now you're going to like it even less then.

#5 - No food storage program is ever stable unless your family eats only the same foods forever and ever. As your family's tastes in food evolves so must your storage.

#6 - Never add a new caliber of firearm to your collection before fully thinking out the logistical consequences that doing such entails. If you don't believe there are any then you haven't given the matter sufficient thought.

#7 - Time and effort are sometimes at least as important as money. Never undertake a new project or way of doing things without doing the mental pencil work of how you're going to fit it into your life. There are only so many hours in a day to get work done and you are not always going to be willing to spend every waking hour getting it done.

#8 - If some form of livestock figures large in your prep plans then you'd better figure on how you're going to keep them fed, doctored, whatever, should the feed store turn out its lights.

#9 - Try hard not to get hung up with only one way of accomplishing some end. Make contingency plans of what you will do should the equipment or whatever it is you are depending on fails. If it is really vital to you then have backups for your backups.

#10 - Remember that the entire point of all this stockpiling, planning, and doing is to live a long and fulfilled life. When survival becomes the driving force in your life then you are no longer really living. Get prepped, stay prepped, then go out and live a worthy life.

.....Alan.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Alan, absolutely!

Don't stick your head in the sand and think nothing bad is ever going to happen to you but then on the other hand.
Don't panic and let fear consume your life.
Life is too short. Have fun!

Yes, I work my tail off on this homestead but I play a lot too.
I go fishing and swimming, to all the area fairs and weekend festivals.
Take day trips to visit Friends and Family and just to play.
I spin fleece with friends, play the dulcimer, go dancing at the senior center sometimes. Go camping a couple times a year with my cyber Friends.
I have FUN!!!
I don't just work my life away.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

1. I really HATE lentils and one pound is enough to last the rest of my life.

2. It doesn't matter how well stocked your BOBs are, if they are in the truck parked way up on the hill and you have to leave the house via rescue boat. Better have a second set in the house.

3. Friends are the best prep in the entire world.

4. Have some food you can eat without cooking for those first few days.

5. A boat and life vests are good things to have, even if you don't fish or care for boating.

6. A sense of humor is absolutely essential to survival.

7. If there is a snake swimming towards the door. Close the door BEFORE you go for the gun. LOL


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

1. the world has not ended since the begininngs of historical record keeping and many people have went the way of the wicked thinking that the end was nigh.

2. When friends and relatives pass away, it is not the end of the world, for it keeps spinning, the sun comes up, the grass grows in the spring, the snow falls in the winter and rivers still flow to the ocean taking the mountains along with them as much as the army corps of engineers try to stop such from happening, there is a force greater than us all making it happen.

3. When i want Almighty God to Laugh i try and tell Him my plans.

4. A 2-3 year old child with you in a camping store is an awesome reminder of what you already have in reserve.... "dad, you have one of those"

5. When life hits you full force and you have to do things only you can do in court cause an asttorney would be killed for the same thing, food stores come in handy for those rough times of intermittent work periods.... paperwork/research periods.

6. When you have to move, you find out who the friends really are.

7. knowledge/skills once learned is never forgotten.

8. Being serious about to many things will give you health problems, life is to short to not laugh out loud and make light fun of a totally serious situation, for once the crisis has past, looking back it only made us stronger.

9. when grabbing the tiger by the tail, grab short.

10. there are more than one way to skin a cat, but which ever way you choose the cat dont like it much.

Blu3duk is one of the last free of the radicals, but not the last, nor the most radical.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

1. When stockpiling, Kitchen Cabinets alone are NEVER enough!
2. a .22 will put down almost anything with a good shot
3. a wash rag a a good water source is a lot cheaper than TP
4. Hand over power when looking at tools
5. What good are more animals than your farm can provide for? 
6. Drying and canning over freezing
7. Powder milk ain't that bad when made with hot water and chilled
8. solar power is great but not if you use it like grid, conserve.
9. I am way under prepped
10. Selling the family on the idea is important. Trying to convince content government handout taking citizens is wasteful of my time.

I'll add an eleventh
11. Hide, Hide, Hide. When people come to visit and see that you can feed a small army (for a few days) without running to the store, they bookmark it in there mind as "Well I know where to go if I'm wrong and there Right". My Stocks, My Family.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

1) you can find storage room if you look hard enough

2)dog food must be stored airtight or the cats will eat it

3)rainwater catchment is not as easy as it sounds...lol

4)dont grow colorful veggies if you wont eat them-they look weird on the plate (u dont even want to know)

5)kids like to grow their own popcorn, and eat their own popcorn. they do NOT like to shuck their own popcorn.

6)do not store the tp under the trailer. when the pipes freeze and burst, you lose the tp.

7)storing the lamp oil in the kitchen is not a good idea.

8)i cannot build furniture-ever

9)learn to hunt and garden. learn what native plants are edible. you never know what you might need.

10)dont talk about prepping to people who dont prep. they just think you are standing on your soapbox with your little tinfoil hat on. they will call the men with the white coats if you are not careful.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

1 I didn't know how much I didn't know until I got here.

2 Help is just a few key strokes away at HT.

3 I have a long way to go but I made the first steps.

4 Don't talk about your prepping unless you want people to think you're wacky or want them to line up in front of your house if things go sour.

5 Using our preps is harder if we don't make a planned menu.

6 Pay cash for your preps and there will be no record of your 50 pound bags of flour and wheat.

7 Some foods aren't worth prepping with if you don't like them.

8 Your grown children can use your prepping to have you declared legally incompetent.

9 Plan to feed more people than you want too if things go badly

10a Your wife may have far different ideas about prepping than you do

10b I heard Angie likes floppy eared bunny slippers better than slipper socks 

10c "I have a large family" works as an explanation about the amount of food you buy

10d Your children may never understand why you prep because they shop a couple of times a week. "Nothing is going to happen Dad".

I know, I cheated on the numbers. I plead guilty! So fine me two cans of tuna and a pound of pasta. Best to ya, NJ Rich


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

LOL NJ Rich!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

celticheart said:


> 8. That no of us should forget Tylenol or whatever, Betadine, and lots of other things medically like--
> 
> betadine,
> achochol
> ...


For your first aid kit or med supplies migtht I suggest super glue (emergency stitches) ,Co-flex (horse wrap ) its a great stick to its self bandage though useless if you have an alergy to latex. and tons of tribiotic ointment. 
If you have a burn that blisters never ever drain the blister as the fluid in the blister is sterile coat with triboitic ,clean bandage and gentle pressure.

sorry off topic


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

1. 500 pounds of cocoa will be a must for any man planning to survive with women.
2. a ton of sugar will also be need 
3. TP is one thing that doesnt work well to reuse 
4.One really needs a cow 
5. alcohol will run a generator
6 Bikes are near as much fun as horses but are a lot less work to keep
7. something will always go wrong
8. three year olds will want what ever your trying to save
9. mircowave dont work during a power outage
10. My MIL will pick a loser as a boy friend every time


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

#11 - The sort of production fruit and/or vegetable gardening that is necessary to produce any significant amount of food to feed your family in a crisis or disaster is not as easy as it looks. There is a defnite learning curve to be scaled and it varies from location to location. If you buy a can of "survival seeds" to store away for "just-in-case" you'd better have a can of "gardening experience" stored away next to it. Don't make growing your own food a serious part of your prep plannning unless and until you have some real world gardening experience under your belt.

.....Alan.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

Amen!

This is the first year I had a garden. Let's just say that things didn't turn out exactly like I thought they would.

I do think I learned some things this year that will help me in the future but serious gardening takes some serious learning and experience unless you're just going for a couple of patio tomatoes.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Add to that, you may have 40 yrs of gardening under your belt, but if you moved to a new climate, don't bet on growing all your grub the first yr or two or three even! ESPECIALLY if you have to deal with fire ants (the bane of my Texas existence).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> 1. I really HATE lentils and one pound is enough to last the rest of my life.
> 
> 2. It doesn't matter how well stocked your BOBs are, if they are in the truck parked way up on the hill and you have to leave the house via rescue boat. Better have a second set in the house.
> 
> ...


this has got to get the AWARD (see Country Familes for reference) for the most appropriate learning experience here....

And Cyng - I don't think your fire ants like that much water. So maybe there will be less of them after the drying out period.

Angie


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess I'll give it a try here also. 
#1. I have learned that I haven't learned enough about preps yet.
#2. I have learned that regardless of what you say, your wife, (or hubby) is going to think you are a nut when it comes to preps.
#3. Your teenage daughter is going to think you are an even larger nut than your wife.
#4. It is impossible to change either of their mines.
#5. When you grow a garden hoping to can food for your stock pile, there are invisable signs posted all around it that says " I PLANTED THIS GARDEN FOR ALL THE DEER, RABBITS, GROUND HOGS, & Gophers to ENJOY"
#6. If you buy a used tiller because the engine was bad and you have a good engine, the gearbox will surely go out. 
#7. If you build a 10 x 10 chicken tractor and 2 dozen chickens, everyone of the chickens will be an excape artist and they eat too much.
#8. The more food you stock pile, the faster it gets eatten.
#9. If you pack a freezer with Ground Hogs for your dog because it was eating your garden, the freezer will go bad and the dog won't eat the meat.
#10. I haven't learned enough about preps yet.

Can I add a number 11?????
The more you read what the good people on HT's has to say, the better prepared you get. Day by Day.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I've learned over the years what works for me. I know that I can thrive under the most adverse conditions, if I have the most important things taken care of first: 


1) flexibility (exercising the little "muscle" that helps me to accept the things that I can't change, and thriving anyway)

2) sense of humor / good attitude (best I can, under the circumstances)

3) sustainability under a variety of conditions (preps will run out, eventually...)

4) courage (a valuable by-product of having #5)

5) good spiritual health (It's hard to float a spiritually shipwrecked "boat". Man's education will not teach me how to survive Armageddon in the Biblical sense of the word. All the knowledge and preps in the world won't mean a thing to me if I've lost my integrity, or if I'm spiritually dead.) 

6 through 10) you've already posted throughout this thread...great posts ya'll! 


--Sharon


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

1. Don't hang out with preppers who have a strong competitive ethic--comparison is the death of contentment (I'm talking my MOM, for heavens sake!)

2.There's always another "But what if..." that can boggle your mind so much that you can't get anything done. Prep first for the most likely natural scenarios for your area, then on to the most likely man-made problems, then just pick up a nifty gadget here and there. Beyond that, you'll just drive yourself crazy.

3.You can often get a little ahead on your Rx med supply by annually requesting what they call a Vacation Override, where they will send you your meds a few weeks early, since you will be traveling when the Rx normally comes due. A couple of years of this and you can build up at least a 4-6wk extra supply, but be sure to rotate your stock every time you get a normal refill. Our insurer allows 2 overrides per year.

4.Take inventory of the medicinal plants growing naturally near you and relocate others that will do well in your soil/growing conditions. Know how to preserve/prepare and use them. If not for you, then for barter.

5.Create some great wild animal habitat--for the edibles, of course, on an unused part of your land. We jokingly call ours the Natural Nutrition Center!

6.Know where you will relocate your supplies if Homeland Security comes visiting your area to "assist with redistribution". I've got my eye on a couple of caves... I could have this place cleaned out in a couple of hours and fill the empty space with Christmas ornaments and junk! The way news travels around here, they might get one of us, but they wouldn't get many more!

7.Dh cannot be trusted near the junky, short-term disaster comfort foods like coctail peanuts and Poptarts. He will wake you in the middle of the night and whine for them, but the answer is still NO!

8.Be sure all the rest of the family knows where the preps are and how to go about using them. God forbid, you might be away when the SHTF.

9.Discretion and misdirection is King! Go around saying, "I get so tired of having to run to the store all the time, but with my family, I just can't keep any food around the house..."

10.Work on spiritual strength also. There's a reason that so many non-technological societies have so much religion. In those situations, death is an ever present possibility and life is hard. We will need more than just nutrients and ammo to have a lifestyle worth living.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

1. In the event of a long time crisis, let the kids starve for a few days - they won't be nearly as picky when you pull out your stash of food they're not keen on 

2. If I am going to store chocolate, I need to bury it - I sleep walk and have been known to raid the chocolate stash in my sleep :shrug: 

3. Although it is important to be aware of potential threats,, focussing on the threats too much can drive you nuts

4. Contrary to No. 3 above, watch and learn! Everytime there is a disaster ANYWHERE, there is a lesson for us to learn.

5. Practise regularly anything that may be part of your plans - our next experiment is a week using only bottled water.

6. The safer the place you live in, the less people around you will be prepared for emergencies therefore the more mportant it is for you to be as prepared as possible

7. I wish I lived a lot closer to some of you guys

8. If you live in a small community you have to hoave a good cover story when you're shopping - I make a point of not shopping often and then claim a phobia for shopping "This lot means I won't have to shop for another 6 months" - then go down the road and do a duplicate at another shop LOL

9. Some of your stuff needs to be accessible - trying to dig to the bottom of a stack of boxes for candles in a power cut is no fun! Luckily our toraches are ALWAYS kept in the same places so at least I had some light to dig by  

10. Be aware that no matter how hard you prepare, and how much you practise, any emergency could mean you have to rely on your wits alone. Don't assume that because you have prepped you are done.

hoggie


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

hoggie said:


> 1. In the event of a long time crisis, let the kids starve for a few days - they won't be nearly as picky when you pull out your stash of food they're not keen on


This also works well in everyday life (unless required a few meals is usualy all it takes). "Golly mom, this is so great. Has Liver always tasted so great"


----------



## kbharbert (Jul 22, 2007)

MountAiry said:


> Youâre my inspiration today Wildwood!  Iâm working up the nerve to buy a pressure cooker as grew up hearing horror stories about them blowing up.


*hi...my name is kelly and i'm new to the group. i'm from west virginia. 
back when i was a kid, my grandmother had put on a cooker full of soup beans and went out to hang laundry. granpap and i went off to watch the 3 stooges. suddenly we heard a loud explosion and we all met up at the kitchen door. soup beans were EVERYWHERE!!! ceiling to floor! LOL. from that day forth i steered clear of the kitchen when granma used the pressure cooker i can tell you. now, at almost 50, the whole idea of even having one in the house makes me cringe. still....i KNOW i can learn how to use one and plan on trying next summer. *


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I only use the old, screw down lid type....never the gasket/twist and seal kind. And even then....the kids are not allowed in the kitchen when it is on. We have never had an accident, thank the Lord, because we can thousands of jars each year


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

1. bags of beans, rice and spices are much cheaper in the ethnic section of the supermarket.

2. rice krispies last for years past their expire date if you take the plastic liner out of the box and slide the whole thing into a glass jar.

3. kids and spouses (or SO) will abandon you when they discover that their friends and relatives have electric and you don't.

4. spicy ----ake mushroom jerky is nasty.

5. jeans take forever to dry when hung in a window on the curtain rod

6. the line at the Tim Horton will be longer than the line at the gas station.

7. having a hood on your winter coat prevents the snow from going down your back and dries much faster than a knit cap.

8. if you don't have a cookstove or fireplace that $100 kerosene heater you bought is like a gift from heaven.

9. seal the bathtub drain with duct tape before you use it to store water.

10. thinking creatively is a wonderful gift


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Corky said:


> What are bug-out-kits for? If TSHTF I am not planning on going anywhere!


 Katrina and tornado warnings come to mind....


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Well, I agree that those are good things to be prepared for but a huricane won't get me here and the basement is where most of my stuff is stored so the tornado bug out kit is not needed here.

I can see haveing a small one in the car to get you home in an emergency that has caught you away from there.
Also keeping your gas tank over half full at all times is both good in an emergency....we have been there so I know...... and is better for your engine than burning dirty fuel from the bottom of the tank all the time.

I learned that as a firefighter.
We were required to keep our tanks above half full at all times so we could make any fire in the county and back home again.
It got to be a habit. It's one of my better habits.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Are ther any gas cans that are safe for storage in a car? I work over 200 miles from home and my car will just get me home on a full tank (geo metro 32mpg with hills) I am only looking for 3-5 gallons but I learned quickly that sticking a gas can (poly) in the back while at work not only wastes a half gallon of fuel in the summer but creates an explosive situation.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

1. Prepping is addictive.

2. Prepping is not a one time thing. It's an ongoing learning process. I've been emergency prepping since 87 and food storage prepping since 91. I still have lots to learn.

3. Preps take up a lot of room.

4. Ornamental gardening requires one skill set but trying to live on the fruits and veggies from the garden requires SISU (Finnish word for a combination of perseverance, skill, determination, and luck).

5. Ya' gotta have a good system of dating and rotating foods to avoid the OMG scenario when discovering something in the back of the closet.

6. Keep thy mouth shut about preps to avoid the "I'm coming over to your house when TSHTF" reaction from others (we've since moved out of state).

7. I am so glad that I grew up in a family that grew virtually oll our own veggies and fruit, canned and fermented fruits and veggies for winter consumption (we didn't have a dehydrator), raised/butchered livestock (for milk, eggs, meat and fertilizer), learned how to forage (elderberries, huckleberries, mushrooms, nettles, etc.), gathered all our own wood for our only source of heating, learned how to sew clothes and quilts (a skill I've lost though), made many of our foodstuffs from scratch including butter (from milking the cow to making the butter), cottage cheese, bread, etc. I just wish I had known this earlier so could have told them this. :Bawling: 

8. Learning and then doing the old fashioned skills and being self-sufficient is HARD work. Now I know why Mom didn't work outside the home.

9. Prep shopping is a totally different way of thinking than shopping strictly from a list and it can save much more money. When you shop from a fixed list, you have to buy products at the price that day in the store. When you prep shop, you find sale items and buy a large quantity. You can then wait until another sale to stock up again and aren't forced to pay full price.

10. I still don't "get" why others don't "get" the philosophy of being semi self-sufficient. What kind of bubble do they think they are living in?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

YoungOne said:


> Are ther any gas cans that are safe for storage in a car? I work over 200 miles from home and my car will just get me home on a full tank (geo metro 32mpg with hills) I am only looking for 3-5 gallons but I learned quickly that sticking a gas can (poly) in the back while at work not only wastes a half gallon of fuel in the summer but creates an explosive situation.


Install a 5 gallon fuel cell out of a racer in the trunk 
A small boat tank might be a better option a lot cheaper anyway


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

1- I wish I was not just a kid when we lived like that.
I didn't even have to do any chores. I had to learn how to crochet and sew and embroider. I loved to embroider as Grandmother let me draw my own pictures to do. I could have learned more if I was older.

2- I wish I was not a kid when we foraged for food with Grandma.
The only one I remember is poke. They were green things. I was a kid. YUCK!!! well we did pick nuts and wild fruit and I still do that.

3-I have a cousin that has preps for about 3 years. She lives in the country and has a big home set up perfect for a homesteader and they are moving to town to a small house.
They are getting older and can't keep up with the place.
My thought was WHAT IN THE WORLD WILL THEY DO WITH ALL THAT STUFF?
I am not wanting it for myself. I am worried about them. They are older and need theat security. I didn't ask. They are Mormons. Surely they have a plan.

4-10 I wish I had learned more than I did From my Family growing up. :Bawling:


----------



## Photo-bug (Jan 17, 2007)

What is TVP. I've read a lot of people saying its gross. I think I would like to avoid this but dont know what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Photo-bug said:


> What is TVP. I've read a lot of people saying its gross. I think I would like to avoid this but dont know what it is.


 Textured Vegetable Protein.

It's made out of soy. You mix water with it to make a meat substitute.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Photo-bug said:


> What is TVP. I've read a lot of people saying its gross. I think I would like to avoid this but dont know what it is.


If you've seen those fake 'bacon bits' most of them are bacon flavored TVP. As others have said pretty gross. I bought an unflavored bag once (I think about 5 lbs) which was a lot of TVP as it's pretty light. To get rid of it and stretch some meats I mixed small amounts of it in things like meatloaf, chili, spaghetti sauce etc. Took me about 5 years to use it up.

Dawn


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

Not to tell the whole world what my supplies are
where they are at
and where I plan on going.
All three of the above are stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

1. A network is VERY helpful. While you may not want to tell everybody what you're doing(preparing for bad times) it sometimes helps to tell other people who are preparing when you're looking for something specific, so in case they spot a good deal and have extras of something you might be wanting, maybe they can give you a call and let you know so you can get in on the deal. :hobbyhors It also helps to have other eyes out there looking for the things you're needing or wanting for your preparations. Maybe you want a certain type of grain mill or water filter and one of your friends hears about one for sale somewhere in his area. He can alert you so you can pick it up. :cowboy: 

2. It's also handy to have some "disposable income" ready for important items on your preparation list. For years I wanted to get some first aid supplies, but they are VERY expensive. I wanted some gauze bandages and stuff like that, so I bought a few, but I wanted to have some extra in case I needed more. I stopped at a thrift store in Missouri once and stumbled onto a deal which involved about 40 cases of gauze bandages and other medical supplies still sealed in their original cases. :clap: I called some friends and we managed to snap up almost all those medical supplies(at about 10% of the normal retail cost). While it's good to get your basic preparedness items taken care of, it's nice to be ready to take advantage of those opportunities when you get lucky, too. :baby04: 

3. I think reading some of the fiction books is good, too, because we've never been through a disaster on the scale of what we may experience in the future, so the only way to prepare mentally is through speculation(AKA fiction). The military does a similar thing. They call it "wargaming" or exercises. :hobbyhors 
You can read stories online or in books. There are plenty of good books and online stories to choose from, and more being written all the time. :dance:


----------



## ruralmotorider (Jun 28, 2007)

Some things I have learned...

1) An enduro motorcycle, when loaded with reasonable preps, can be one of the best bugout vehicles on the planet short of having a pack mule when you have to get off the asphalt, dirt or gravel roads.

2) It is possible to carry everything you need to survive for the near term with you. You just need to have the knowledge and wisdom to improvise what you need for the longer term.

3) If friends, family and your significant other are not so much into prepping or think to prepare for the worst is shameful hording, don't tell them what you are doing.

4) It is possible to prep for your family on the sly if you are creative with the way you do it.

5) Knowing when to run and when to stay put.

6) Most of the time it is not what you have that matters, it is knowing how to use what you have.

7) Have three levels of preparation, from the basics that are firmly attached to you body, to the second line that augments them to the items that round out the rest.

8) Know more than two ways to do something in case you need to improvise.

9) Creative problem solving ability is a vital asset in an emergency.

10) Know the assets and liabilities of your local area.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have learned that I am not alone in my paranoia and that this forum makes a great sounding board for even my most hare-brained ideas..(remember the "tuna candle"??)..I have learned that I never stop learning and that I really do know bunches of really useful stuff; like wild edibles and gardening/livestock stuff...and that this forum is a great place to get a "fresh perspective" on endlessly re-hashed topics and that I really am up to my motto.."as needs...must!!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump.

.....Alan.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the bump - I had forgotten about this thread.

#11 Miracle Whip is NOT good when found 18 months past expiration

#12. Put your preps away as soon as you bring them home. Unexpected company gets a tad suspicious when you try to tell them the 24 five gallon containers of water are to fill the hot tub. :shrug:

#13. This should be numbers 13 through 20! Do NOT, NOT, NOT, NOT buy 5 superpails of dried whatever before trying it, no matter how cheap it is. If your "nasty food to trade to starving people" room is large enough, I guess it is ok. (it was papaya - ugh)

#14. If you happen to find kiwi at 20 for $1, and you bring home 200 of them and spend three days peeling, slicing, and drying them you will feel good about it until your first trip to town. Which is when dh and the kids will eat the whole bag.

#15 Trying to surprise dh with emergency supplies of Baileys and Planters Deluxe Mixed Nuts works until the first child finds them, tells the second child, who tells dad when mom goes to town.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

1. I don't prep, I have turned the spare room into a very large, very well stocked 'pantry'

2. don't tell anyone about your 'pantry'

3. the best insurance for good food is to learn to grow your own.

4. something you are waiting for to go on sale never does until you give up and buy it at normal prices SIGH

5. what you consider frugal your sister will consider sad such as making your own laundry soap and dog food

6. start your children young with the understanding of where their food comes from. My son will not eat anything he has feed (we started when he was 12) my nephew grew up with me sending food to him and will tell you the chickens and pigs I raise are so we can have 'good' for you food and yes he feeds them when he comes.

7. when you find a good deal, don't buy a few, buy enough to last you past the expiration date on the product 

8. I don't have anything to store the amount of water I would like to.

9. I am always learning something new, normally on here.

10. Jerky is an ongoing thing, you cannot store enough of it if you have men in your life.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

1. you cannot explain to teenagers the value of storing wheat berr-
ies, without tempting them to start shopping for nursing homes

2. NEVER dehydrate onions in the house unless you want your work 
"secret santa" to give you soap & detergent for Christmas

3. Your most valuable prep item is a level head

4. MountAiry, is Alan really Dean Koontz? Stephen King?

5. you cannot prep carbonated beverages

6. If you plan to store your preps in the basement, your first 
prep item better be a back-up sump pump

7. There'll never be enough time for me to learn and keep 
honed all the skills I'd like to have.(Celticheart-I've been 
looking for a good sock pattern, could you direct me?)

8. If there are other women in your house, you'd 
better lock up those chocolate preps!

9. I have learned I don't know what Paracord is

10. " When you're the first to arrive and pick up the free jars that were 
advertised, getting cursed out by the one who got there too late is 
normal" I can confirm to this!

10a. In order to store rain water, first it must rain

10b. It doesn't matter how much it costs to make a cistern


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

If you get the right TVP, it tastes fine. (Saute it with the onions and garlic, first--you do start every meal by dicing up onions and garlic, right?)

A dehydrator full of onions can smell like a skunk died in the kitchen and put enough humidity in the air that water runs of the door, let alone the windows.

TP that the mice have chewed on resembles lace and isn't much good.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

1. That I don't have to prep the same way or the same products as others.

2. Bran mash for horses ain't to bad for humans either...especially with some maple syrup.

3. How to be very creative with ALL the eggs the chickens lay.

4. as much as some folks hate to hear it, WIC actually does help...even for prepping there's only so much evaporated milk and/or peanut butter that can be consumed by two kids in one month.

5. Keep enough money someplace other than a bank to get you through some rough times...

6. when canning fresh horseradish...DO IT OUTSIDE!

7. when the garden is lean or fails, there is nothing wrong with canning produce from the grocery/farmers market

8. Keep some things that you absolutely KNOW the kids will eat.

9. old torn t-shirts make fine toilet paper and can be boiled/washed and reused. and don't take up near as much room .

10. that people look at you strange when they drive by and see you with a fire and your camp ovens cooking your nights meal.
10.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

1. There is a fine line between keeping every thing you might need later & having so much junk you don't have enough room for the prep's.  

2. Homesteading is ALOT of work when you're single & putting in a 40 hr wk.  

3. I need to get organized. (Clean out the shed and organize it, see 1.)

4. TP & canning jars takes up alot of storage space. 

5. Growing a garden in Montana at 5500 ft is NOT easy. (Though I will keep trying different things) If SHTF I might be living off of pumkins, squash, onions, baby carrots and lettuce. I will miss having bell peppers, hot peppers, tomatoes etc... 

6. I'm glad I have HT to come ask questions. It's been a wonderful learning experience. :hobbyhors 

Morning Owl


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for this thread. It has given me alot to think about (as always). Thanks for the chuckles, they are always appreciated.  
1. I have learned that somewhere along life's road I stopped living a self sufficient life style.
2. I have learned that it is in my blood to live a self sufficient life style and I believe I am happier getting back into it.
3. I have to quit kicking myself for past deeds, look forward, quit dwelling.
4. Preps are NOT hoarding. My mother hoards and that was one thing that made me change my life style. There is a huge difference. To recognize the problem is the main step in correcting the problem.
5. DH is DH. I keep learning that one over and over. Sometimes he really surprises me and actually agrees with something I feel is important...prepping just has to be presented in the correct way.
6. My fear is something will happen and my family won't be nearby. This is a real possibility because of current circumstances. It scares me and yet there is only so much to be done about it.
7. I have and am examining much of what I consider to be important. There is a sense of contentment to look out back and enjoy the birds, sit and listen to the horses eat, watch the chickens scratch, a cat wash themselves in some sun, etc. 
8. I have to get back to an accurate list of priorities, which remains flexible.
9. Flexibility is a way of thinking.
10. The body can betray you without notice and this needs to be looked at in the line of "what if".


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

1. That I can read almost two full pages of a thread before I look at the date. :baby04:


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

1. How to drive a tractor.
2. Bark doesn't make a good fire starter. It burns fine once the fire gets good and hot though.
3. I can raise rabbits.
4. I can butcher rabbits.
5. I can cook rabbits and they are quite delicious.
6. You can line your log enclosed garden with chicken wire and it will keep out the cows, elk, antelope, deer, rabbits, woodchucks, bears and wolves but it won't keep out the mice and chipmunks.
7. Mice love green beans and pepper plants.
8. The almost lost recipe for chinking for log buildings.
9. How to brood and raise chicks.
10. Chickens can drown in big livestock watering tanks.

Mary


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Probably said before, (sorry, short attention span):
1) What ever I think I'm ready (prepped) for, that's not what happens.
2) What ever I think I'm ready (prepped) for), I didn't bring it with me.
3) You can't take everything with you, ALL the time.
4) The more you know, the less you have to carry.
5) You never know everything. (doesn't hurt to try, seems that there are people that do?)
6) Cooperation is everybody agreeing with me.
7) Cooperation is someone agreeing with me and telling the third person what to do.
8) Not many people agree with me all the time.(or most of the time).
9) 50 year old rule, everybody (wow, talk about bad grammer!) doesn't have to agree with me, I don't need to care.
10) refer above. 1 thru 9


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

ROSEMAMA said:


> 4. MountAiry, is Alan really Dean Koontz? Stephen King?


 My stories are not that dark! {laughing}

.....Alan (or that good).


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

1. I've realized that the sight of cases of canned veggies has more value than cases of books that I'm not reading.

2. I've learned that we can never have enough bags of Lifesaver mints in this house.

3. I've learned that storing items in clear plastic storage bins saves time when looking for something.

4. I've learned that I have not stored enough writing paper, pencils, pens, permanent markers, rubber bands, staples, envelopes or various kinds of tape.

5. I've learned that a row of soup take up little space behind a row of books on a shelf.

6. I've learned that every single item I have stored has gone up in price since I began accumulating OUR preps in November 2006.

7. I've learned that a cat and a dog will do just fine without their cat/dog food when we've run out.

8. I've learned that I had forgotten how to make a sling for a broken arm.

9. I've learned that I REALLY needed those 1.25 magnification reading glasses I grumbled about buying at the drug store AND that I should have bought that little kit with the screwdrivers in it for eyeglass repair!

10. I've learned to laugh at my mistakes. When I discover the box of canned cat food in the pantry and the canned tuna in the broom closet, life goes on. When I dump the canned cat food in the "tuna" salad, life gets questionable.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've learned to *not* keep your camping supplies in the house. 
If your house burns, you won't even have a tent to live in. 
This happened to a friend of mine


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

1. Don't expect your DW to embrace the concept of "prepping".
2. DW will be happy when you can fill in for something she "just ran out of". :help: 
3. You may save some bucks and shop less often.  
4. You and DW will have a "safety buffer just in case SHTF".
5. Your 3 grown sons will not make preps :bdh: but will buy you "Tin Foil". 
6. Reading HT you realize you maybe way way behind in the fourth quarter.
7. You can be inventive about prepping without having a big breakdown with DW.  
8. You will continue to do what needs to be done and be quiet about it.  
9. You will remember someone here said, "Not to say I told you so". (I will anyway) :dance: 
10. TVP is only good if SHTF and then only with a good beer or wine.
11. You know the non-preppers in the family and their relatives will knock on your door and expect a "warm welcome". :grump:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

1. Thank God when you have a spouse who is on the same page about prepping.
2. Don't tell anyone about your preps cause they'll tell someone else who will tell...well you get the idea.
3. Even well stored matches get old and don't strike well. (Reminder to self put matches on shopping list.)
4. Don't gloat when you are using sugar purchased when it was 69Â¢ a bag on sale. See #2.
5. How-to books are an important prep and if you shop wisely can be purchased used for low prices.
6. Non-electric tools can often be purchased at household auctions cheaply. Ditto canning equipment. (Treadle sewing machine $19, hand cranked bread bucket $4, canners $5 & $10, garden tools various prices but often $1 or many for $1.)
7. The quality of non-electric kitchen items is much better when purchased used at auctions instead of new from China. 
8. Sewing equipment, fabric, thread, patterns, buttons, zippers, etc. are an important prep. A good book on learning to sew .. see #5.
9. An awl is a very useful tool for repairing leather items. A sewing awl is even better.
10. You can never own too many buckets.
11. Walkers, canes, commodes, bed pans, crutches, wheel chairs can be purchased for $1 at household auctions. (In my house a wheel chair will not go thru the bathroom door so a commode that can be used in a bedroom is a major important prep item.)
12. Kitty litter will work for sawdust toilet if sawdust isn't available.

13. WARNING PREPPING IS ADDICTIVE.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

1. Put Bay leaves in your dog food, bones and cat food.
2. Buy a big roll of sturdy Black Plastic
3. Buy your garden seeds early
4. Dont tell anyone you stock up.
DH hung a wire frame from some shelving a friend gave us, from the ceiling in the garage, with chains and hooks. We store TP, Paper towels, sleeping bags, etc up there. It takes up little space and items are off the floor. Jklady


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

This is what I've learned about prepping:

1. I have my food storage items sent to my daughter's house. When DH isn't home I go and get it and hide it in the basement.
2. I don't fix the burned out lightbulb in the corner of the basement where my purchases are hidden.
3. I hide the credit card bill after it has been paid so DH can't review it during tax time. I made that mistake once. He discovered my purchases and chewed me out. He DGI.
3. Bought a second home in another state that DH doesn't visit very often and started putting prep items in a downstair canning room he doesn't frequent when he is there. LOL
4. I buy a little silver here and there without DH knowing; and bury it in the yard in heavy plastic pvp pipe. Leave instructions with the beneficiary as to where to find it! LOL
5. Wear the same clothes; don't have my hair or nails done; and when DH complains about discovered purchases; just tell him that I never buy much for myself; and am only spending a little money on the purchase.
6. Figure out how to outsmart a spouse who DGI; who thinks all is well with the world and the economy. I know he will appreciate me in the future for my forsight and determination.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

When you find a sale for those wheat berrys or any other long term storage item do not go cheap. Get as much as you can afford and store. We spent years increasing our stores of grains etc when we would have been better served getting as much as possible on the first big sale. 
You need to take your time unloading if you bring 10,000 lbs of wheat berrys home at one time.
Chickens are a preppers best friend.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bump for newer members enjoyment... - Angie


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

1) I'm lucky.... DH is on the same page with me.
2) Pantry moths SUCK.
3) I still go to the store before an ice storm because it's morbidly entertaining to watch other people freaking out over what supplies to buy for the 2 days they will be house-bound. 
4) Older people can teach you cool things you want to know.
5) That I am glad I grew up where/how I did.
6) That my Granny was a cool lady on many levels.
7) You don't HAVE to know everything, but having a How-To book that explains it is a good idea.
8) I love the Fox Fire series.
9) Having your own well rocks.
10) I'm not the only wary of the pressure cooker!

11) Love, laugh, and live in the moment.... now. Don't let yourself get too fearful of the unknown.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I learned that I had celiac disease after I'd bought 500 pounds of wheat! Used some of it before I was finally diagnosed but still have some left. I guess I can use as barter. I also learned that one does not need bread to survive.


----------



## ro2935 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have learned that preping and small houses cause many problems that elastic walls would solve.
That telling teenage daughter where all the emergency preps are is a garantee there will not be any chocolate when you want some.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ro2935 - the teenaged daughter is just making sure you rotate, buy what you eat, and that the chocolate does not get that white 'bloom' stuff on it.

So considerate.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I learned that I had celiac disease after I'd bought 500 pounds of wheat! Used some of it before I was finally diagnosed but still have some left. I guess I can use as barter. I also learned that one does not need bread to survive.


 An excellent illustration of why one should always give any storage food a good long try before putting a lot of it away in your storage.

I'm not poking at you, Nancy, just using this as an example. This sort of thing happens more often than some folks may think. Wheat intolerances, milk intolerances, legume intolerances, high salt, and so on and so on.

Never put anything into your storage unless you are very sure you're going to be able to eat it.

.....Alan.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

There is absolutely NO point in stocking up on chocolate bars. None. The shelf life is too short, no matter how or where you store them! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> There is absolutely NO point in stocking up on chocolate bars. None. The shelf life is too short, no matter how or where you store them! LOL


I keep baking chocolates refridgerated, and I keep cocoa on hand. I hardly ever even buy chocolate bars.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL! I don't think Cyngbaeld was talking about that kind of shelf life!  (I have the same problem, so don't even try to stock chocolate, other than cocoa powder).

Kathleen, wondering if we are going to have to learn to use the kerosene heater at some point today -- we have a white-out, blizzard conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> There is absolutely NO point in stocking up on chocolate bars. None. The shelf life is too short, no matter how or where you store them! LOL


 Now I can get away with this. Chocolate chips, M&Ms, chocolate syrup, and so on. I stock a fair amount of them all and may increase this when the post-Valentine's and Easter sales come around.

This is because they know better than to cross Daddy about sneaking it out of the cabinets! {laughing}

.....Alan.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I stock cocoa and baking chocolate. But we got no Daddy to make sure we don't, uhm, overindulge, shall we say? LOL


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump...

I have learned to rotate my dry cell alkaline and heavy duty batteries.. I had a package of AA alkaline batteries leak. Luckily they were in a ziploc baggie, and did not harm any other prep items in the tupperware container..

Plus as earlier posts in the thread, don't store what you do not use. I bought "Black Currant" preserves instead of "Blackberry", by not paying attention to the label while shopping. All I can say is "Yuck", and the other jars that were bought by mistake will go into the barter goods category!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not sure I can do 10.....

1) my kids love beans!
2) DH still HATES beans, but appreciates that I don't make them often and do try different things to see if anything makes them more palatable for him.
3) With patience and subtle comments I was, over a year or two, able to bring DH into the "prepping fold" - not that he was ever too far the "other way".
4) There is an overwhelming amount of information on prepping on the net....but my best information comes from HT (good balance of "tin hats" and "it won't be THAT bad" people)
5)Water storage...just because I have never lost my public water service it doesn't mean I won't....store water!
6) I'm not strange, It's OK to buy large quantities of items even though we only have 4 in our family.
7) There is more to prepping then buying and storing a bunch of food.
8) How to store large quantities of food - especially flour. I will no longer have bags of flour stilling in the basement!!
9) Canning meat isn't a scary process...it's worth giving a try, which I will do this fall.


10) Last but not least, when Radiofish is board he will search the OLD posts and drag them back to the front page.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad this thread was bumped! I notice we have lost some folks though!

1. Sometimes it is better to JUST BUY the thing rather than trying to build it yourself.
2. It is important to stock cash
3. Wet wipes take up a LOT less space than TP and you can rewet them with water.
4. We will never be fully prepared
5. I don't like camping
6. They have to do something to commercially canned peaches to get them to taste/feel that way....they are now disgusting.
7. You taste in food changes over the years
8. A garden is a LOT of work - canning the produce comes at a time when the garden needs a LOT of work
9. Kids don't like change - any change. So don't be overly concerned about infrequent whining.
10. There are lots of good people around this country. People here have shown me that over and over. Don't consider everyone a threat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

#12 - It doesn't matter how many years or even decades you've been prepping there is still something new to learn.

#13 - NO ONE is completely prepared for everything. The universe is simply too perverse a place to tolerate such a thing. If ever you start thinking you're ready for anything you are setting yourself up for the big surprise. Some folks spend more time in zombie land than others, but none of us can escape it altogether.

#14 - There are only so many hours in a day and so much energy to expend in those hours. Prepping, homesteading, working for a living, raising children, and finding some meaning in your life entails a never ending series of tradeoffs. Keep in mind though that some things have a narrow window of opportunity and when it closes it is gone. Some may become possible to do again later and some close forever. Choose wisely.

.....Alan.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> 9. Kids don't like change - any change. So don't be overly concerned about infrequent whining.


Too funny.

That's a bit off for our family, it should read: 

So don't be overly concerned about the breaks in the whining....they aren't dead, just crashed out on the floor from all the work and whining.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't think there's anything I can offer that hasn't already been posted, but one thing I do think is important for the younger folks to consider is this: consider working toward having a dual citizenship and a passport. I only say this because of the unlikelihood of a massive Yellowstone eruption that could make staying/living in the US very difficult for future generations. It never hurts to have a Plan B.


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

Just for fun heres a few:

1. Husbands come around quickly to the idea of prepping when you have to teach them how to make a buddy burner in the middle of a multiday power outage in an ice storm, and he wants coffee.

2. You really can't have to many buckets

3. You can grow some things on a balcony in an apartment, and they will grow.

4. Water is always an issue in an apartment.

5. You have to prep for animals, if not the cat will probably learn to use the can opener and eat all your tuna. Or wait for you to be sound asleep. Or torture you with sleep deprivation until you give in to their demands by waiting for you to just almost fall asleep and then run across your pillow and your head.

6. Never bring an animal to my mother's home that you would want to come back home with you or you might consider eating. Once it enters it is forever hers......and chicken flocks can be considered pets.

7. You can never learn enough and interesting dialogue with everyone here helps me consider those things that never occured to me. 


Thanks everyone and take care - Thea


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

1. That when the SHTF and there is no Drs. or steriods avaliable I will probably kick the bucket from poison ivy. (had to go get a shot and meds for it yesterday)

2. That we will only use the gen. long enough to keep the stuff in deep freeze frozen long enough to get it canned.

3. We don't have near enough water. We live close to a lake but might have problems getting to it.

4. We will need a cat around to catch rats, but I can't pet it because he spreads poison ivy.

5. We really need some goats, and chickens.

6. I know DH won't hear any zombies that come in the night, so I will have to do night duty.

7. That I don't have enough room to store enough TP.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Wildwanderer you are so right with never letting Mom see, hold, pet, feed any critter whose future pen is the freezer! We can't even mention any because she will want to see them and then that's it.
One of the biggest things I have learned is to learn from other folk's mistakes; it's cheaper that way!


----------



## Wings (Jun 1, 2007)

danoon said:


> 6. You can never have too much paracord.


At first glance, I read this as:

6. You can never have too much paranoid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Wings said:


> At first glance, I read this as:
> 
> 6. You can never have too much paranoid.


That might be true, too!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Well, you can never have too much paranoid...just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you...sorry (I misread it too the first time; but was too paranoid to say so)


----------



## no hurry (Mar 16, 2008)

1. Your preps will come in handy way before you think they will.
2. Your friends will think you've lost your mind when you buy bulk coffee beans and powdered milk and give up starbucks.
3. There is always something you didn't think of.
4. Finding creative ways to use stuff you already have is way more satisfying than shopping.
5. Having everything you need to make what you get a craving for is very nice.
6. No matter how much toilet paper you have, you should buy some more.
7. Good dog food does not have a very long shelf life.
8. Skills are as important and stuff when prepping.
9. Making food from scratch will make you hate almost all restaurant food.
10. You will never have everything on your prep wish list!


----------



## ayleeann (Nov 3, 2003)

1. This is a great site for information and creative ideas !!!

2. Have a spare pair of glasses. When they need repair you cannot see to fix them.

3. Chocolate seems to be a serious addiction for many.

4. A 96 hour survival bag may be more realistic than a 72.

5. People are overly obsessed with TP !!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

My newest knowledge is that I CAN kill and butcher a rabbit (and other critters) for food, despite my squeamshness. I did it yesterday for the first time!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job, Madame!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

1. Just when you think your set, life will turn upside down.
2 Letting someone else pack (Moving company) and move you 2,000 miles, a lot of what you unpack you will throw away.
3. If you think you have dozens of friends move 2,000 miles and discover most were aqaintences.
4. Never sell your land! no mater how sensible it might seem, at the time.
5. Unless you grew up there, the desert really sucks.
6. Movers will not understand about a single guy with 5 gallon pails of white and brown sugar, honey, pasta, ect, ect ,ect. see #2 I should have dropped most off at a food pantry. (unless the s had htf during the last 6 months)
7. A life time of gun competion, collecting and reloading will leave you with to much weight for a F150 to haul.
8. Books, a good Dog, and a well broken in pipe can be a great solace.
9. a lot of good folks have very strange ideas about firearms and some of the gun magazine junkies have even stranger ideas.
10. Writing a will isn't scary, actually kinda reasuring.
Sorry if this has been mostly down but it did help to write it.
Dutch


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

1. If you shut the heck up about your preps, you will have a lot less grief to deal with. 

2. You can never have too much duct tape.

3. I will never find out what the expiration date is for any type of chocolate.

4. My husband hates beans.

5. I am glad I found out about my precious, my Big Berkey. :grouphug:

6. LED flashlights work pretty darn good. 

7. Stocking up your pantry when things are on sale makes food dollars go a lot further.

8. Even if oil goes rancid far too early, the rancid oil can always be used in oil lamps.

9. Oil can be kept pretty much forever if you store it in the freezer. :doh:

10. Ask Alan if you ever need to know anything, and the answer will magically appear every time without fail. He knows everything worth knowing about prepping.

Bonus item: 

11. Cast iron pans and especially dutch ovens are the best invention ever. Just never let your husband use them because he is certain to either soak them in a sink full of hot soapy water to get them really clean, or else scrub them to death with a copper scrubby. Which will also mean explaining to him why he is never to do this again, while you spend many hours removing the rust and reseasoning them. :bash:


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember the exact moment that I became a prepper.Family and I had to rush to the basement because of a tornado warning.Electricity was off.The only light source we had was my toddlers frog flashlight.You pressed the button his mouth would open to expose the light and it would make a croaking noise.I told myself,never again will I find myself so ill prepared.

1.Hypothermia is a killer.It is also easily prevented when prepared.
2.I have an assortment of flashlights these days.However,when I need a light I always find myself grabbing my bulky 6volt flashlight that is held together with duct tape.
3.I like beans,but I'd rather graze with the livestock than eat lentils.
4.Gardening is the toughest job I've ever loved.
5.As someone else mentioned,you can't have to many 5 gal. buckets.
6.I can't seem to be able to keep the comfort foods in my preps.They always get eaten.
7.I try to avoid the herd mentality.
8.Getting rid of the cable TV has provided more family time and more prep time.
9.This site is great.I've learned a lot.
10.I find the similarities between what is going on in the world today(which is often discussed here) and the book of Revelation fascinating.


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

1. Sams club and Costco (while not always the best deals) do not bring as much attention when you buy a push dolly cart of peanut butter and rice.

2. When family members bring up a news story about food prices going up, that may still not be a good time to discuss storing food by the bucket.

3. Learning to not get upset when the family eats the prep food.......if it peeves me now....what will happen if TSHTF and we all have to eat it 

4. Insurance inspectors don't like to know that fuel is in the 50 gallon drums even if they are in a shed well away from the house. Best to build a table over em. 

5. Stacked cases of EMPTY 1/2 gallon ball jars will stack pretty high and be safe. FULL ones won't stack nearly as high.

6. Having a brake bleeder pump in the kitchen brings about questions from the wife. Best to leave it outside or find another way to seal your jars. 

7. Not everyone likes Spam.........yet!

8. If you want to have bleach in the preps...hide it from my wife. If she could locate my missing favorite shirt half as well as she can sniff out a hidden bleach bottle on cleaning day , I'd have my shirt AND it would be clean. 

9. Buy bigger clothes and keep them on standby in case TSHTF and others want to know why you are'nt loosing weight. 

10. If you are going to hide valuables.....best to tell the wife what you are hiding them in........or make it so she has no chance to get to it on garage sale day. If you forget this rule....best to not tell her what happened, and look stupid


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

BamaSpek said:


> 6. Having a brake bleeder pump in the kitchen brings about questions from the wife. Best to leave it outside or find another way to seal your jars.


 I've been meaning to do this for the longest time and still haven't yet. How has this worked for you? 

How much pumping for say a quart jar?

What vacuum level do you take it to?

.....Alan.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

1. I've learned that there isn't much I can't put in a jar, when necessary. 
2. I've learned that I can never have too many jars. Ever. Even if DH complains about the cases.
3. I've learned, always buy extra lids when you are in a store-even if just one box.
4. I've learned to rely on Putting Food By, the Ball Blue Book, and Jackie Clay.
5. I have no way to get water from my well without electricity-but I do have a pond not too far away.
6. I've learned that gardening here in Alaska is very very challenging-but the rewards can be great when the weather is cooperative. 
7. I've learned that my mental prep list continues to grow as I read things here on HT.
8. I've learned that I have a lot of holes in my preps.
9. I've learned that I need to get a chalkboard for the pantry for everyone else to use. 
10. I've learned that my DH is on board with prepping. Finally. As of last month.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've learned

1. Shopping for cans at Aldi's is cheaper than growing your own food.
2. Dried blueberries are hard and tasteless. 
3. You can never make enough homemade wine!
4. Storing food means you never "have to" go to the store.
5. Keep you sugar in jars, ants will find it.
6. Don't make too much of one kinda of sausage. 150 pounds is too much.
7. A small car (Hyundai) can hold more than five hundred pounds of food in the backseat and truck. 
8. Lamps use a lot of lamp oil over a weeks time.
9. Melting snow for water is an exercise in futility.
10. You can never have enough wood for the wood stove.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> this has got to get the AWARD (see Country Familes for reference) for the most appropriate learning experience here....
> 
> And Cyng - I don't think your fire ants like that much water. So maybe there will be less of them after the drying out period.
> 
> Angie


The fire ants in swamp areas have learned a survival strategy for high water. They gather together into a ball and float as a big pile of ants. Most of them survive a long time in the water like that. If you want an interesting experience, try wading through flood water and brushing against a floating mass of fire ants. They immediately climb up on you and start biting.:dance:


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> I've been meaning to do this for the longest time and still haven't yet. How has this worked for you?
> 
> How much pumping for say a quart jar?
> 
> ...


I have not done quarts yet, only 1/2 gallons of rice and/or beans. It is not really that bad if you do it in small lots. You can hold the pump in such a way between your hands and push the trigger against the handle really fast....kind of like clapping. 

It will pull 20in HG in 5-10 seconds with the above method. Squeezing it with one hand takes a minute or so, and is much harder. Not bad at all doing a few jars at a time. We did about 50 last week and they all held good pressure. Put a oxy obsorber in for good measure. Was glad to have a prepper friend to take turns with  Would much rather use a foodsaver, but the experiment was good news for a potential shtf and no power _sichiashion_


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FourDeuce said:


> The fire ants in swamp areas have learned a survival strategy for high water. They gather together into a ball and float as a big pile of ants. Most of them survive a long time in the water like that. If you want an interesting experience, try wading through flood water and brushing against a floating mass of fire ants. They immediately climb up on you and start biting.:dance:



I don't think I'll be giving that a try. Not my type of experience if I can NOT do it.
:grump:


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

1. Kids always find the bucket labeled "Elbow Pasta" that really holds the candy preps.
2. 250 lbs of sugar takes alot of buckets to hold it.
3. Sugar doesn't last long when one is making jams, jellies, and preserves.
4. Weeds and grass grow faster than anything else in the garden.
5. Dogs like foods past their expiration date.
6. Okra will get taller than the average woman.
7. Pigs sound like babies when they are eating.
8. Chickens will follow you around like a dog.
9. When you prep an item for the kids, you will eventually need it too!
10. Homemade bread baking makes the family come running.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

11. Even though you just potty trained your last child, you physically can not give away the cloth diapers

12. bacon spam does not taste as good as it sounds


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

ladycat said:


> I keep baking chocolates refridgerated, and I keep cocoa on hand. I hardly ever even buy chocolate bars.


Frosting made with cocoa, powdered sugar, butter, and a dash of salt (with just enough of either milk or water added to moisten until right consistency) is tasty on crackers. This frosting also works great as fudge candy (if made more stiff). Add nuts and it is double yum! Quick tasty snack.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

No matter how organized and on top of it all you think you are you're falling behind in something, somewhere. You just haven't realized it yet.

.....Alan.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

(1) Before prepping have a big yard sale. Get rid of all the junk lurking in every spot that's needed for prep storage. Do you really need 5 sets of dishes?
(2) Use those yard sale dollars to buy an Exclaibur 9-try dehydrator, pressure canner, waterbath canner, FoodSaver, and the supplies for all of these. 
(3) Store these new purchases where all that old junk used to live.
(4) Buy old fashioned goods in quantity when you find them. Took me 2 years to find a local source for Arm & Hammer Washing Soda. (Thanks to the folks here for that.)
(5) Don't buy plastic clothes pins!! 
(6) When you make a big purchase everything else will fall apart. (Replacing our heating system - pickup truck is in the shop, TV is suddenly dying - only 2 years old, too much rain to deliver the propane tank - temps dropping into the 40's)
(7) When you spot a great bargain #6 is in the works. 
(8) There's always 1 jar of tomatoes or beans that won't fit on the shelf with the rest of them.
(9) If it's on sale, I'll get there after that no rain checks item is sold out.
(10) I'm sure to need at least 1/2 of what was listed as #1 on this list.

Lee


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

1. Date EVERYTHING when it comes in the house.
2. Keep good records or you'll discover you are storing too much of one thing and not enough of another.
3. Do NOT let your adult children know of your preps or they will start "shopping" at your house.
4. A pump n seal is every bit as good as an electric vaccum sealer, but a LOT more work. 
5. You *always* need more closets/storage space than you thought you'd need.
6. Quail can NOT be trained to free range, they *will* run away. 
7. Peacock tastes pretty good.
8. Never use eggs you find in a hidden nest, always toss them and leave a wooden nest egg so the chickens will keep laying in the nest and you can gather fresh eggs daily.
9. There's no such thing as to much mesh wire.
10. Remodeling is never finished, so it's better to never start.

11. An outdoor kitchen is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Spinner said:


> 8. Never use eggs you find in a hidden nest, always toss them and leave a wooden nest egg so the chickens will keep laying in the nest and you can gather fresh eggs daily.


Thank you for informing about the wooden nest egg. I had never heard of this item.

Your outdoor kitchen - what do you use for stove/fuel?


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

When you actually start using your stores, they go a lot faster than you thought they would. It is a lot harder to buy it the second time around to restock for some reason. Spam is as gross as I remembered--even my dogs wouldn't eat it. I'll have to think about 7 more things....


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

You can leave a regular egg in the nest. Just mark it up with a Sharpie or other permanent marker. A river rock, shaped like an egg will work. As will a white plastic Easter egg of the right size.

A well equipped outdoor kitchen will use seasoned hardwood, lump charcoal, charcoal briquettes, propane, and solar. Set up the kitchen to use each one of these fuel sources. Add a work table and a double bowl sink hooked to a garden hose and you can cook just about everything you can cook in a traditional kitchen and then some. I love rustic outdoor kitchens. Don't care a thing about the fancy ones shown on the home improvement TV shows. 

Lee


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

NCLee said:


> You can leave a regular egg in the nest. Just mark it up with a Sharpie or other permanent marker. A river rock, shaped like an egg will work. As will a white plastic Easter egg of the right size.
> 
> A well equipped outdoor kitchen will use seasoned hardwood, lump charcoal, charcoal briquettes, propane, and solar. Set up the kitchen to use each one of these fuel sources. Add a work table and a double bowl sink hooked to a garden hose and you can cook just about everything you can cook in a traditional kitchen and then some. I love rustic outdoor kitchens. Don't care a thing about the fancy ones shown on the home improvement TV shows.
> 
> Lee


Thank you!  This is definitely something I am interested in doing.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

1. Some adult children won't prep, but love that you bring them an emergency rubbermaid in case they get the flu or the lights go out and they can't get any where.
2.I KNOW that tp used to be wider than the stuff is today.
3.no matter how useless it seems to be, I cannot throw away a book.
4. When I get down about family making fun of my preps, I come here for approval, and get it every time.
5. I love seeing other people prepping at stores, and always look in their carts for what I might want as well.
6.I don't like home canned chicken.
7. I would have never learned that we love sticky rice until we started prepping.
8.I will never understand those who make fun of preppers, whats up with that?
9. This forum is priceless, it has saved me countless hours and countless dollars, and yes I have contributed to the forum a time or to.
10. In case the shtf I will sorely miss this forum.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

1. Storing TP is NOT a necessity- make your own out of diaper material for reuse think long term there is NO way you can store enough to last your family a lifetime or even more than a few months- color code it if you like per individual family member(ie: blue for son blk for dad exc) 

2. the people in your local grocery and or dollar stores DO INDEED notice when you stock up on certain supplies (Boy your family sure goes thru alot of rice and tea) 

3. Add variety to your stores 500 lbs of wheat is good but a can of fruit and some spices can sure improve the flavor of anything you cook.

4.) Vaccum sealers wear out pretty quick when sealing 500 lbs of wheat. durn thangs. Im sure i read China on there somewhere

5. People who have never had any kind of hardship have trouble understanding prepping.

6. Even tho your friends are in their 30's and when u discuss prepping their only objective is to get to their mommy's house and live off her food stores. even tho their mommy bought them food storage for christmas 2 yrs in a row perhaps dropping a hint they need to start their own.

7. during the ice storm in Ky (all my family lives there) still didnt wake anyone up to Prepping in my family they were without power almost 2 weeks.

8. When talking to people who have been in an emergency (icestorm) their first replies were WALMARTS NOT OPEN and you CANNOT find lunchmeat? 

9. feel very blessed to have DH on board with me on prepping, and just when you think your going overboard on your preps hubby walks in with 2000 rounds of Ammo my Hero :dance:

10. do NOT store canned goods with your dry preps and put in a place where they can freeze and explode..... makes for a terrible mess. 

I am very glad to be a part of the HT family and look forward to many posts on here and value the opinions of several of the members~ i wont say who LOL But this board gives me good ideas reminds me of preps i may forget makes me think about scenerios i may not have thought about before, and keeps me grounded.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I know this is an older thread, but reading through it has really been a fun little adventure. I thought I'd add a bit myself:

1. No matter how much prepping I do, I find that if I have another child, there wont be enough (and hubby keeps saying "how about one more, honey!")

2. I can't do a whole lot of prepping when I'm pregnant and on bedrest (except for great internet sales), which seems to be a good part of my pregnancies these days.

3. I never new how excited I'd get when my DH walks in with extra canned food he bought for preps while he was at the store, oh and look honey - more ammo! woo hoo!

4. I am so thankful that my DH is on board with the preps. I can't imagine how tough it would be without his support and mutual enthusiasm.

5. I've realized how valuable the knowledge that my father has (skinning, gardening, fishing, etc.) and I want to ask him about it all now before it's too late.

6. Who ever posted about teen boys and zombies is absolutely correct. My 17yo son has a battle plan, escape route and survival preparedness plan all planned out for when Z day comes. At least he's participating, who am I to tell him that zombies don't exist?

7. Teen daughters on the other hand, want nothing more than to shop in a mall and move to the city. I get sighs and groans almost every time I ask her to cook, help bake, put food by or work with the animals. Ugh!

8. Never underestimate the competitive nature of your mother when it comes to prepping.

9. I had no idea that I would enjoy making emergency backpacks for every member of my house (DH, myself and five children)! I especially love picking individualized comfort foods and entertainment - not first on the list mind you, but I wanted each to have something nice in the bag in case TSHTF.

10. Do you know how much fun it is to make your own re-useable sanitary pads? I do!! lol


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning Owl said:


> 1. There is a fine line between keeping every thing you might need later & having so much junk you don't have enough room for the prep's.
> 
> 2. Homesteading is ALOT of work when you're single & putting in a 40 hr wk.
> 
> ...


Tomato and pepper plants make great houseplants!!!!!! Toss them in a sunny south facing window and water with leftover coffee. Use q-tips to pollinate (tip- tie the q-tip to a string attached to the plant or you may end up with super hot bell peppers)


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Golf balls work great in hen nests as well!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

1. You can never be prepped for everything or everyone (VERRRYYYYY large extended family that doesn't prep). When you move in to take care of MIL who has cancer she will give away said preps to other family members as we don't NEED that much sugar, spaghetti sauce, meat, etc and they have alot of kids. Freaking out just makes her give it away when you are not home. 

2. HIDE YOUR PREPS from EVERYONE.

3. Do not EVER call yourself a prepper. "I like to bake/cook for fun and need a pantry"

4. Keep reminding hubby that even though he is proud of your shopping skills, he shouldn't show everyone your preps. 

5. No one understands. 

6. My pressure canners are AWESOME!!!!! As are my other canners. Empty canning jars can be easily stored in totes under the trailer. Full ones not so well. My canning jars are mine NOT yours. Don't even try to take them!!!!!!! Even Hubby knows better than to give some away. My 2000 or so jars are MINE. Yes, I need ALL of them. No you cannot have them. If you don't return the empty jars, you are NOT getting more homemade salsa. 

7. Flemish Giant Rabbits are both yummy and profitable. Selling a few from every litter keeps people from knowing you eat them. 

8. Home grown chickens are yummy, cheap, and can well.

9. Moving 30 miles can dramatically change gardening practices. 

10. Lots of tropical fruits/veggies make good houseplants. Tomatoes and peppers included.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"5. No one understands."

I'd say FEW people understand, but it sure is nice to have some people you can discuss the subject with and not have to worry about OPSEC.:cowboy:
Also, if you're looking for something you can let them know and they can help you look. In addition, sometimes people stumble upon special deals that only come along once in a while. It's good to be on their "to-call" list if they find one of those deals that has enough stuff to be shared. Years ago I found a bonanza of first aid supplies(involving CASES of sterile gauze and other dressings). I'd been wanting to stock a good supply of first aid stuff for a long time, but hadn't made much progress because of the retail price of the stuff, but this was a BIG pile of stuff, including about 40 cases of supplies. I called some of my friends who I know are into preparing, and we managed to take care of the whole deal.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

bump.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

~I have learned Jars are MONEY
~I don't need fancy Southern Living/Paula Dean/any food network start cookbooks- I need and use old cookbooks- once that use everyday ingredients
~I know way too many knuckleheads- mostly my non immediate family 
~Harvest time is more important than a clean house
~clothes need to be older from a thrift store - they are made better
~there is no need to go out to eat
~can can can can can - everything you get your hands on
~Needing fancy decor and gadgets is complete waste of money- better spent on canning jars and sugar
~I have learned who to barter with for needing things
~I have learned I am more prepped for life then at least 60 percent of the people I come into contact with


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

AR Transplant said:


> bump.


Thanks for bumping this. I would have never seen it otherwise. Lots of good info here.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Glad this got restarted.

1) Milk made from powder tastes better if you let it sit a day.
2) You can never have too many ammo cans
3) 1500 wine bottles (empty) takes up a lot of space (don't forget plenty of corks and a corker) but they can be used for all sorts of beverages.
4) plant a variety of fruit trees - this will ensure that some kind of fruit will do fairly well in any given year.
5) power tools make work easier but hand tools don't need fuel or electric
6) 22LR is a lot cheaper than other calibers of ammo
7) Remind the young folk that we call them root cellars and not bunkers.
8) knowing some basic chemistry goes a long way


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have a list of 10.
1 - Most importantly - book knowledge is of no use unless you have some practical experiences to try out your "preps". Things never go by the book and you need to think for yourself when things don't go according to the way they are supposed to.
2 - Rotate your supplies and store them the best way possible. There is nothing worse then wasted food.
3- Keep your prepping to yourself.
4 - Think outside the box and think of recycling items for other uses.
5 - Think at least a year ahead of time.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

1. Prepping, mainly storing food, has served me more during job crises than a natural disaster.

2. Do not have all your eggs in one basket/building.

3. You will end up with enough PVC plumbing parts and electrical supplies/wires through trial and error that you could open your own hardware store.

4. Garden carts are worth their weight in gold.

5. You can never have too many buckets, extension cords, rubbermaids, and garden carts.

6. I have saved untold amount of money and time by having my own medicine closet, full of supplies that have more than paid for themselves.

7. It is amazing to see what possibilities more there are in life if you have to consider accomplishing a task without electricity.

8. The less superfluous stuff you have in your life now, the easier it will be to transition after a crisis.

9. Water and bathroom facilities will be some of the first things you will need once a crisis situation starts.

10. Prepping does help prioritize what really is important in daily life.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

1a: I don't have enough jars (umm, no, 2000+ is not enough)
1b: I don't have enough lids
1c: I can't imagine a number of lids that would be "enough"
2: We need all the family. Each of us has unique information/ability.
3: We can live with a lot less water than we think. I lived for 4 years and 2 babies carrying water in Alaska. BUT I don't want to again, so have a non-electric back-up pump.
4: Knowing how to make something is better than actually having one. 
5: Knowing how to do something is wonderful. Having enough time to actually do it is even more wonderful.
6: I want to know how our grandparents and GG's had time to do everything that had to be done. 

Umm, now I'll have to think some more. But I really enjoy this forum, and it makes me more confident and surprises me at how much I do know.
Kit


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll play:
1. The kids (teens and above) don't think things will ever get bad
2. I like raw pack, dry canning chicken-nice big chunks do more than just casseroles 
3. Always use wide mouth when dry canning chicken or you'll never get the jar clean
4. Keeping it all organized is a pain!
5. 5-gal buckets make a great box spring replacement
6. I need to learn to use the dehydrator more and then trust the results
7. Meal in a Jar system sounds intriguing 
8. solar battery charger and more regular 10-year shelf life batts should go on my list
9. If you give the spouse the go-ahead to buy some guns, look out!
10. I'm glad for this site.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

1. We must keep track of NJ RICH---just in case his kid have him locked up. Maybe a monthly check in or something. Could someone near him vol to help him break out. I am worried about the dude.

2. Glow in the dark paint on the "We lost power box" works....I am thinking where else it could work to help.

3. Paper plates and cups save washing and aid in starting a wood stove.

4. For long power outages (treat each on as if it is a long power outage) and replace batteries BEFORE the flashlights are 100 percent dead. It is hard to put them in in the dark.

5. Do not WAIT to have a problem to store water ----that is still not dealt with for us.

6. One can opener is not enough (maybe It needs glow in the dark paint too)


7. Firestartes make great christmas gifts.

8. If you can't fish find someone who can and offer to can what they get if you split it. (replace fish with any food product)

9. real friends give edible plant starts as gifts.

10. Vote local --Vote state- Vote Fed--- Leadership matters.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> this has got to get the AWARD (see Country Familes for reference) for the most appropriate learning experience here....
> 
> And Cyng - I don't think your fire ants like that much water. So maybe there will be less of them after the drying out period.
> 
> Angie


Fire ants can swim. They really like coming into a nice dry house during floods and don't want to move back out.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Pay attention to expiration dates. Even batteries have this for a good reason.

If you can't find your way to the bathroom in the dark then it's going to be difficult for you in a power down situation. Keep an emergency potty handy.

There's no such thing as having too much water stored.

Being a prepper should never be confused with being a hoarder.

Stock according to what is priority for you and your family, not what you think you might use for barter with others. 

Make certain you and everyone around you is trained and prepared to self defend. Really, it's allowed.

Have an emergency burial/corpse plan. There's no way around this.

Devote a small part of preps to sanity savers. For me that's pen and paper, magazines, coloring books and crayons, and decks of cards and board games. For DH it's cards, hand-held games, cookbooks, and hunting/ammo magazines. I also keep a big stash of bubble gum. 

Stay situational aware but do your living now. 

Never lose hope. Miracles still happen.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's mine
1. Most "survival" kits are overpriced and generally junk.
2. Store what you eat and eat what you store, but look for lower priced brands.
3. Avoid anything that looks "military" especially anything in camo. If you want to be
a "camo commando" join the military.
4. Don't buy MRE's , especially in bulk, they taste terrible and someone may notice.
5. Forget most of the hyped "survival" items and stick with the basics : Food, water, 
power(light/heat) sanitation, finance and security.
6. If you can't afford to buy a case, buy a can or two each shopping trip. (2 can Sam)
7. Dollar store band aids beats having *NO* band aids
8. Jerky making, pickling and dehydrating are fun.
9. Practice makes perfect and at least you'll find out what doesn't work
10. There is a great peace of mind knowing that while others are running around trying
to get ready at the last minute for an approching tropical or ice storm, you are 
already reasonably prepared to ride it out.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

ok I will give it a shot............number one, I learned to can, and had to join a 12 step program because I was addicted 2) Toilette paper packages wrapped in fabric makes a great throw pillow 3) I have become a ninja while unloading the groceries so neighbors do not see me 4) I have a tinfoil hat sewn into my gardening hat for summer attire.5) i have sewn my tinfoil hat into my winter knit cap 6) I stole my toddlers wagon to move groceries around my house(SCARY but #6 is TRUE) 7) am now cross addicted between my canner and now dehydrator 8) trying to convince husband that we are in dire need of a moat 8) my coupon book is so important to me I have a name for "her" (number 8 is also true) 9) any freinds that happen to see your food stock look at you with a strange smile and say somthing like 
"WOW! I caught a good sale last week and bought an extra package ot toilette paper" and now 10) just when you think you have most of what ya need you ralize you are NOWHERE near where ya need to be


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Wow, it's been 5 years since I've seen this thread, glad it got bumped.

My original post is still what I'd post today, in addition....

Adult children who become unemployed, are happy to assist in food rotation. It's even better when they are employed again and show up at the door with bags of replacement food! :dance:

A second pressure canner in storage is well worth the end of season clearance price paid. It saves all the garden produce that would have gone bad while waiting for delivery of a replacement seal for the one that blew out in the middle of canning season. Might have been better to have a spare seal (as usual, hindsight is crystal clear! )

A LOT of food storage can be added by canning leftovers. I now have several cabinets filled with small single serving jars of chili, stew, soups, and other goodies that would have been tossed a few years ago. It builds up faster that I ever imagined it would!

upsidedown fires are a great idea! I learned to put the big logs on bottom, then build a fire with small logs on top. The little logs make the big logs burn so no more watching the fire to add the big logs. It's a great time saver!

spam is really nasty stuff! (except when fried in soy sauce and mixed with cabbage! lol)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What a blessing it must be when both husband and wife are like minded and work together toward the same goals.

2. Gardens fail. Epically. Have a plan "B" back up for when they fail!!

3. Having lists, with you every time you go to the store, makes 'clearance rack' shopping SO much easier.

4. Being organized is priceless. (This I have not achieved)

5. Finding an organized system that works for you, is priceless (This I have not found, yet)

6. There are so many who know what they are doing, and I am grateful for this forum and for those willing to share!

7. Some sites that deal with SE&P are not friendly, and they are not afraid to run you off, if you are not like them.

8. 1/2 of my son's car trunk is full of S&E supplies. He grumbled a little when I packed it in, but it does give me peace of mind knowing it is there when he drives home (10 hours) from college this winter. MOST of his drive is on very uninhabited roads!!

9. It sure does require a lot of sugar to make jams and syrups

10. It is nice knowing that I have a little extra on hand.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

This has me laughing and shaking my head in agreement at the same time. lol


1. Learn to have a good response ready when hubby says, "Do we really need 100 more pounds of oatmeal?" My response: We go through a lot of oatmeal. (and then start naming off the ways to use it... it usually confusing him long enough that he forgot what he asked me.)

2. What are you going to do with all those buckets? see #1 There really never enough empty buckets on hand but the local bakery at the grocery store will give you some free... lids and all.

3. Shopping involves going to another room in the house instead of miles down the road.

4. Learning that you can never really have enough empty canning jars on hand no matter how long you have been canning for. 

5. I underestimated hubby's love for my beet pickles (first time making them) and thought that 4 jars would last him at least a month if not longer instead of one week wherein he ate all 4 pints. Back to the drawing board or rather cutting board to make and can more.

6. There is never enough room in a small house to stash stuff and trying to disguise cases of bottled water as a bedside table really doesn't work. Although hubby never noticed that I moved boxes of pasta from behind the bedroom door and I had to mention it to him that he never saw they were gone. 

7. Children really do get tired of having to help carry in yet another bag of something.

8. You feel like a squirrel gathering nuts for winter. 

9. Tuna is still nasty but yet you have cans upon cans upon cans of it. Good thing hubby likes the stuff.

10. You constantly are scouting out areas around your area that may be prospects of foraging spots for nuts, berries, etc.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

MSMH said:


> Thank you for informing about the wooden nest egg. I had never heard of this item.
> 
> Your outdoor kitchen - what do you use for stove/fuel?


Any kind of nest egg will work, wood, plastic, heck a friend of mine once used a door knob. 

I have several types of cooking methods in my outdoor "kitchen". I use a small flat top wood stove, chiminia, a barbque grill, a solar oven, firepit, and I kept my old kitchen range when DH bought me a new one several years ago. The old one is still in a storage shed but is intended to go into the outdoor kitchen.


----------

